# Night Terrors. Anybody else get them?



## Big Howlin

Ive been seeing things in my room at night since I was a teen. They come in the form of a dark black silhouette. The only thing that gets rid of them is light from a lamp. It freaks me out and I hate them.
I had another episode last night...
Read more here:  http://ihalloween.blogspot.com/2007/09/speaking-of-nightmares.html


----------



## Big Howlin

*guess not....*


----------



## Hellrazor

I think that would be a haunting not a night terror. Night terrors are when you wake up screaming from a nightmare, I believe. I think your European you doo woman is right. Hope they never get to comfortable.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

I hear these god awful noises at night, but then I tell my wife to roll over and she stops snoring.

Seriously, someone in the RFR chat room was talking about having night terrors. I think it was Wipp, but I'm not sure. I'll ask around.


----------



## widowsbluff

I head about these on Coast to Coast one morning. Here is what wikipedia says about them: 



 and here is the Coast to Coast link http://http://www.coasttocoastam.com/shows/2004/01/23.html


----------



## Sickie Ickie

You are not alone. Many people experinece this. I just happened to catch a short on it in a show on a home haunting. I thnk many "hauntings" in teh home can be attributed to this.

There is a theory that suggests that since your eye takes in visions throughout the day, it may be possible that some people have the ability to "project" or play back images that have been seen at a prior time...


----------



## Big Howlin

That shadow link you sent me is fairly similar to what I see. Ive had them since I was a teen in high school. They can appear in forms of swarms of bugs, bats hands and arms reaching over my head....Ill never forget the time I had 2 adult sized males standing at my door entrance watching me. I was so scared and I hope they never come back in that form again. They have no facial features nothing theyr just shadows....Ive torn my blinds of their frame before trying to let light in. Thats how I get rid of them usually. I can rub my eyes, scream, stand up and nothing works, just bright light. And its not one house. Ive moved over 8 times...just something thats with me I guess.


----------



## Lilly

I see shadow people and animals all the time ...
they will not hurt you.

"And its not one house. Ive moved over 8 times...just something thats with me I guess."
same here Howlin..doesn't bother me though


----------



## RAXL

Yeah, Shadow People actually seem to be watching humans.
Which, I guess, could be creepy in its own right. But not dangerous. 

Are any of them wearing hats? Most shadow people seem to be adult males, wearing hats. 

Howlin, I don't know how much of the paranormal you buy into, but perhaps you have a bit of psychic ability. There are plenty of theories out there that say these kind of things are all around, but only some humans are "gifted" enough to be able to see them. 
Have you tried talking to them? Asking what they want? Maybe doing some EVP recordings? Could be they are actually trying to get your attention for a reason.

It could also be that you're affected by high EMF. I know you've said you moved, but have you brought the same alarm clock or lamp or anything like that, that might be at the side of your bed with you? EMF really can mess with human brains. There is a technical name for it, but I can't remember what it is.

I guess the biggest thing to remember is, they really can't hurt you. Yeah, they can annoy you, but that's it. I know that's easy for me to say, as it's not happening to me, but it's important to remember.

Shadow People, like all paranormal occurences seem to come into and out of people lives at random. Could be that you will never see them again.


----------



## Big Howlin

Well I can only hope that after 13 years of it that one day it will leave for good. Maybe when I leave the city...
No hat on them....just like black ghosts with little form but still enough to resemble a person or animal....I have seen some features on them before though when I use to have a little bit of light coming through my blinds. Anyways I don't always know they're not going to hurt me because I think one day Ill have a heart attack and die. hahaheeeeehhhhh not funny.


----------



## AzKittie74

How scary it must be to go to bed every night! not knowing what will happen. Once I swear I was awake and a shadow man opened my closet door and had a shadow knife and ran towards my bed and like fell into the bed, as if it meant to stab me, my sister says I was asleep but even now I know I was awake. we had been watching scary movies so we just ignored it and passed it off as a nightmare. but if I had to go thru that often!! Oh heck NO! I feel for ya!


----------



## NecroBones

Yeah, it's not exactly night terrors, which are more closely related to nightmares: 




I'm glad I don't get these... waking up screaming doesn't sound fun.

I've never seen what you guys are describing. Instead I get a sort of glowing yellow-green aura that floats and sweeps through my field of vision, until I turn on a light. It seems to be more of an oxygen-level in the retina sort of thing though. Heavy breathing also fights it off.


----------



## Big Howlin

i don't wake up screaming myself. I wake up, then I see the shadow. then i scream heheh
haven't had anything in the past week so im sleeping better heheh


----------



## PeeWeePinson

I have had night terrors since I was a child and have them now when under great stress. I sleep walk alot when I have them. The next day after an episode I normally have a bad head ache. No shadow people but some horrible dreams that I can't wake up from.


----------



## Revenant

There's a thing that I cant remember the medical name of but it's the flip side of a lucid dream. In a lucid dream, your consciousness intrudes on the dream state, and you're in the dream world but aware that it's a dream and can make conscious decisions (I love these). But some people instead have the opposite happen, when they become conscious but the dream state doesn't end and injects it's weird contents into the conscious perception. Sort of like the same overlap concept but on the other side of the dividing line. As long as the surroundings are dark or very dim that transitional state can still taper off for a while, because the brain hasn't been completely jarred into its waking wave pattern. It's like it hasn't fully committed to "am I awake or am I asleep." But when the retinas are blasted with full light, the brain makes its decision and the weird images shut off.


----------



## tonguesandwich

I HATE lucid dreams! I am so conscious but have no control over my body. My MB rate is so low for sleeping that my conscious mind makes me feel as if I am suffocating. I try to scream but usually can only get out a loud, painful mumble. My wife has been instructed to shake me if she hears it. It takes everything I have to wake myself. Years ago, I took a college class on Indian Philosophy and it was completely understood has a higher level of mental awareness. It SUX….

On your Shadow beast try the opposite of fear and invoke confrontation. When it happens, sit-up, and say, aggressively “WHAT”. You might be surprised……. 
This is a non-professional suggestion.


----------



## Catbert

Big Howlin said:


> That shadow link you sent me is fairly similar to what I see. Ive had them since I was a teen in high school. They can appear in forms of swarms of bugs, bats hands and arms reaching over my head....Ill never forget the time I had 2 adult sized males standing at my door entrance watching me. I was so scared and I hope they never come back in that form again. They have no facial features nothing theyr just shadows....Ive torn my blinds of their frame before trying to let light in. Thats how I get rid of them usually. I can rub my eyes, scream, stand up and nothing works, just bright light. And its not one house. Ive moved over 8 times...just something thats with me I guess.


You can see shadow people in daylight too. Just thought I should let you know. The years have taught me a lot.
Also some people believe that shadow people are peoples thoughts, or something like imaginary friends; but then they gain enough energy to become a seperate entity.
And never forget Hatman, he has a tophat, and most often appears to homosexual men.


----------



## Night Owl

Interesting thread. I had a case of sleep paralysis once that included auditory hallucinations, and I've read that it can include the visual kind as well. That doesn't exactly sound like what was experienced in this case, but maybe there is a connection there somewhere... seeing as how the shadows are only seen upon waking up suddenly from deep sleep.
On the other hand, just because sleep paralysis, and the like, have been scientifically documented, the cause of it is still not understood. Who's to say that's it's not a pranormal experience in itself? Sure seemed that way when it happened to me.


----------



## eanderso13

This may be similar, but there is a phenomenon called "Sleep Paralysis" that I have experienced. It occurs when you "wake up" in the middle of the REM stage of sleep. In this stagem your body is natuarally paralized, but you can technically "see"...problem is, your body is immobilized, thanks to the natural order of things, and your brain is in the dream state, where it hallucinates randomly. So you see your actual surroundings, but your brain implants hallucinations on it, and your body cab't move to do anything about it! I have experienced this, in the form of "alien visitations". And when you know its happening, you can break it. But if you are unaware, it can be terribly frightening. Some people have this experience in the form of seeing ghosts or the devil as well. Just my two cents...from experience.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Don't think I'm being a smart aleck or anything, because I'm not trying to be, nor am I trying to be funny- however, are you sure you WEREN'T Visited by aliens, and someone who doesn't believe in aliens convinced you that they were hallucinations?


----------



## Nancj

Reading this thread just sent chills down my spine. When I was a child I suffered from night terrors, it got to be so bad that I would try to stay awake at night as long as I could, so that I wouldn't have to wake up in a sweaty panic. eventually this lead me to have insomnia at a very young age. Imagine an 8yr old going to school with dark circles under her eyes. I remember my teachers always asking me if everything was all right at home. And don't get me started on the doctors because back then all they would say was that I was doing this for attention. I don't remember when I stopped having night terrors, but eventually they stopped after a few years. I think I was 9. I sleep well enough now except when I'm feeling stressed, I'll get buy with any where between 2-4hrs of sleep a day. I sympathize with you Big Howlin, 13 years is a long time to have these dreams or visions. Have you tried seeing a doctor about this? you may also be suffering from a type of sleep disorder. Or have you ever tried sleeping with an eye mask? it might help you from having to see anythig while you sleep.


----------



## eanderso13

Hehe...Funny you should bring that up, Sickie. When I was a kid, I had a recurring dream that I would wake up to find the room filled with light and there was a young alien there (typical Grey...which is funny because at that age I don't think I had seen any images of a Grey...) playing with my toys. And I would get up and we'd play board games for a while and then he'd leave and I'd go back to bed. Makes you wonder....my alien masters may be upset that I've figured iut all out now! 

I also used to have a nearly-every-night dream, sometimes multiple times a night, that I was directly responsible for the destruction of the whole earth. Basically, I found a red button on a post in a field and I pressed it and the earth blew up. That one always had me waking up screaming, in a horrible sweat and it would take my parents a while to calm me down again, and then I was afraid of going back to sleep. It all eventually ended.

As far as the sleep paralysis thing, I had actually seen a documentary on the condition a day or two before, and then when it happened I was able to wake from it...either that or the aliens returned me, erased my memory and made me think it was only a "dream".


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I often wonder how many people have actually been abducted and then convinced that everything isn't real by people who don't believe. Psychologists and psychiatrists are people who try their absolute best to help, however I wonder how many actually convince people of wrong situations or wrong memories due to their own beliefs?


----------



## eanderso13

In the same light, how often are children discouraged from talking about seeing things or talking to "people" who tehir parents' believe are not there. They say that in childhood is when a lot of people are most sensitive to contact with paranormal or supernatural phenomenon because they haven't "learned" that it isn't real...I've heard of cases where years old murders or disappearances were solved because a kid claimed to have been someone who was murded in a past life (through having visions of seeing horrible things happen to them) and astute parents who didn't just write it off as a dream or a kid's imagination.


----------



## Phil

I had the privilege of meeting several Viet Nam vets who survived an attack of 200 Viet Cong against a hill held by 24 Marines. It is an incredible story. The service record of one of these men was inaccurate, and did not indicate that he was present on Hill 25 the night of the attack. For years the VA counseled him that his recollections of that night were false memories or hallucinations, until they finally convinced him he was never there. It was only ten years ago, at a reunion with some of the other men that he re-learned he was in fact there. It is a horrible thing to imagine.


----------

